

Ask YC: Where do you get international startup news? - alex_c

Techcrunch is great for reading about US companies, and the occasional Canadian/UK/Israeli/German site, but it bugs me that I have no idea what's happening in other large markets like China, India or Russia.  Not speaking the respective languages obviously doesn't help.  Are there any good resources for English speakers?
======
aditya
India:

<http://pluggd.in> <http://www.venturewoods.org>
<http://www.startupdunia.com/> <http://www.webyantra.net/>
<http://www.contentsutra.com>

~~~
vipulsolanki
<http://www.watblog.com/> <http://www.alootechie.net/>
<http://www.desistartups.in/> <http://www.thesmarttechie.com/>

------
tweety
Up north - you might just want to keep an eye on the Finns given their past
tech track record ;) <http://www.arcticstartup.com/>
<http://www.startupbin.com/>

India: <http://vijaysblog.wordpress.com/>

Canada: <http://montrealtechwatch.com/> <http://www.startupottawa.com/>

------
markm
Canada: <http://www.startupnorth.ca/>

------
JayNeely
China: <http://www.cwrblog.net/> \- China Web 2.0 Review

Japan: <http://www.tokyotronic.com/> \- Tokyotronic

------
vivekamn
<http://thenextweb.org/>

Good coverage of European companies

~~~
mcxx
Also <http://europeanstartups.com/>

------
swapspace
<http://www.killerstartups.com> does cover non-US companies in bursts but they
go overboard, imho, with what's considered to be a 'startup' so there is a lot
of noise there.

------
hhm
Argentina: <http://palermovalley.com/> (but more related to a local event for
startups, held about once a month, with many local web 2.0 developers and
entrepreneurs).

------
slim
<http://www.startuparabia.com>

------
visakhcr
for Israeli startups

<http://www.startupisrael.com/>

------
mattmaroon
There are startups in other countries?

~~~
josefresco
Hilarious reply Matt, even more curious though is the fact that you got modded
down (what no fanboy idol worship for Mr. Maroon people?)

~~~
mattmaroon
I'm not surprised. Jokes don't do well here.

